# email- Verwaltung



## Gast (20. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

baue mir gerade eine ganz einfache email- Verwaltung und frage michtgerade, wo ich die emails abspeichern kann,
muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst mit der JavaEE programmierung angefangen habe,
Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten, diese email- Addressen zu speichern:

Was ich weiß: 

in Sessions (da sind diese aber nach der Sitzung wieder weg)
in einem HashMap (da sind die Adressen auch wieder weg, wenn ich den Browser beende)
in einer Datenbank (aufwendig aber Persistent)

sehe ich das richtig so, dass es diese 3 Möglichkeiten gibt oder kann ich noch eine andere Möglichkeit verwenden,

PS: kann ich mir die Session- Datei eigentlich ansehen, ist das einen Textdatei im Browserverzeichnis oder wie sieht diese aus?

lg


----------



## The_S (20. Okt 2008)

In einer Datenbank natürlich ... daran ist auch nichts aufwendig


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2008)

Gast sollte sich erstmal die Grundlagen von Webamwendungen anlesen und dann durch Übungen vertiefen bevor er sich an so etwas wagt.


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gast sollte sich erstmal die Grundlagen von Webamwendungen anlesen und dann durch Übungen vertiefen bevor er sich an so etwas wagt.


#

Gast ist gerade dabei sich dieses Wissen anzueignen und da ihm in einem JavaEE Buch ein Beispiel in diese Richtung untergekommen ist wollte Gast dieses Beispiel erweitern und daher diese Frage,


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2008)

Warum hat Gast dann nicht nachgelesen was eine Session ist und wo sie existiert?

Sorry, absolute Grundlage, lass die email Sache erstmal weg.


----------

